# Favorite Document Conversion Programs



## Apologist4Him (Mar 23, 2011)

What are your favorite document conversion programs? I'll list mine...

*Microsoft Word*

Save documents in multiple formats including: doc, rtf, txt, htm, etc.

*Simpo PDF Creator Pro* ($29.95) PDF Converter, PDF to Word Converter, PDF to PowerPoint Converter

Simpo PDF Creator Pro is a powerful PDF creator which easily creates PDF from Office like Word, Excel, PowerPoint or any other Windows printable applications.

* Creating PDF files in three ways - Batch, Right-click, Virtual printer
* Merge multiple files in different types to a PDF
* *Preserve hyperlinks in Microsoft Word* and PowerPoint
* Generate PDF bookmark from Word automatically

I wanted to convert my MS Word documents with hyperlinks to PDF, but could not really afford Adobe's full featured reader, so I looked for an alternative, and have come to the conclusion that I love this program. It's easy to use, full of options and features, it flat out gets the job done. With the included PDF printer feature, you can save web pages to PDF. The only thing it does not do that I would like is convert PDF to Word, Simpo does offer a program that can do that if I should decide later I really want. If I had the money at the time I would have went ahead and purchased the PDF Converter Ultimate package (6 in 1)....all for a fraction of the cost of the full featured Adobe Reader software.

*Auto Kindle (*FREEware) Auto Kindle eBook Converter | Download Auto Kindle eBook Converter software for free at SourceForge.net:

It takes PDF, Lit, and HTML files and converts them to .mobi. The ability to convert web pages into kindle format makes this a very useful tool for those into the kindle format. What I like about kindle, are the small file sizes, compared to doc, rtf, and pdf files.

*Sigil (*(FREEware) sigil - A WYSIWYG ebook editor. - Google Project Hosting

Sigil is a multi-platform WYSIWYG ebook editor. It is designed to edit books in ePub format.

Now what does it have to offer...

* Free and open source software under GPLv3
* Multi-platform: runs on Windows, Linux and Mac
* Full Unicode support: everything you see in Sigil is in UTF-16
* Full EPUB spec support
* WYSIWYG editing
* Multiple Views: Book View, Code View and Split View
* Metadata editor with full support for all possible metadata entries (more than 200) with full descriptions for each
* Table Of Contents editor
* Multi-level TOC support
* Book View fully supports the display of any XHTML document possible under the OPS spec
* SVG support
* Basic XPGT support
* Advanced automatic conversion of all imported documents to Unicode
* Currently imports TXT, HTML and EPUB files; more will be added with time
* Embedded HTML Tidy; all imported documents are thoroughly cleaned; changing views cleans the document so no matter how much you screw up your code, it will fix it (usually)
* An actually usable user interface
* Native C++ application
* Bugs 
* And a lot more... 

I'm not a huge fan of the ePub format, but I have a little program for my Nintendo DS that has the ability to read ePub files, and since I cannot really afford a netbook, kindle, nook, etc. this format works as my portable ebook reader for now.

My greatest motivation for these programs was to take "The Works of Van Til" libronix software I purchased years and years ago, and convert it into multiple formats, seperating the books, etc. into individual files (rather than one huge file). I've spent literally hundreds of hours on the project, and the programs listed, are getting the job done.


----------



## ooguyx (Mar 23, 2011)

The Microsoft Office suite (since 2007 edition) will now save as pdf if you want.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 23, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> The Microsoft Office suite (since 2007 edition) will now save as pdf if you want.



With perhaps a few exceptions that did not "follow the rules," anything on a MAC can produce a PDF through an option on the print dialog.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 23, 2011)

PDFCreator 1.2 is a free, easy-to-use pdf creator. It will work with any program that prints. It simply acts like another printer, but instead of printing something made of paper, it "prints" a file to your computer. Very high-quality.


----------



## Curt (Mar 23, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> With perhaps a few exceptions that did not "follow the rules," anything on a MAC can produce a PDF through an option on the print dialog.



Have I written, in these fora, that I love my MacBook?


----------



## Mike Southerland (Mar 23, 2011)

I really enjoy Calibre (calibre - E-book management)

1) It's free
2) It supports many different ebook readers.
3) It's especially useful to me as I have a Kindle, and it will support converting epub into Kindle format.
4) You can set up "free" feeds to magazines, newspapers, and blogs, essentially giving you free access to what you would otherwise pay for through Amazon. (caveat - You do have to use the usb cable to do the transfer, with my 3G only DX anyway)
5) It also serves as an ebook management software.


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> The Microsoft Office suite (since 2007 edition) will now save as pdf if you want.



And if you have an older version of Word, use free Open Office to open your document and then save it as a PDF.


----------

